# Tricking the o2 sensor? help!



## USNJMC83 (Jul 31, 2004)

Well i just put the hotshot header on my car a few days ago. Runs great but a few days later i got the dreaded "service engine soon" light on. Now i know why it is doing this. What i would like to know is there anything out there that can trick my ECU into beliving that the o2 is actually reading the exhaust after the cat?. Is it just wiring? or an actual different o2 sensor? I do not want to have a damn o2 bung welded after the cat. SO PLEASE let me know if there is something out there or how i can fix this problem!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

best bet is to relocate it past the cat. most of the o2 sims I've seen people use end up not working.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

people use electrical resistors


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and like I said, simulators don't fool the b15 ECU.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> and like I said, simulators don't fool the b15 ECU.


As far as I know, sims work on the 02, and 03's but not on the 04's.

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=46207&highlight=o2+sim


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

most people who've tried them from b15sentra on all models have had them fail after a few weeks.


----------



## USNJMC83 (Jul 31, 2004)

ok.. well i guess im gonna have to do the weld then  thanks for the help. Anyways what type of bolt/plug can i use for the old 02 bung?


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

Try the "Ghetto Sim" mod, take a look at the above vboard link. From doing research I've seen it to have the best results. I have not read of anyone having problems after installing it, even on 04's. for 10 bucks its worth a try. Anyone know of anybody who is using this and still throws a cell?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Vspec04 said:


> Try the "Ghetto Sim" mod, take a look at the above vboard link. From doing research I've seen it to have the best results. I have not read of anyone having problems after installing it, even on 04's. for 10 bucks its worth a try. Anyone know of anybody who is using this and still throws a cell?


He doesnt have anyhing to put the ghetto sim into though. He needs to have the bung welded onto the pipe, and then is able to put in the ghetto mod and then the sensor. He didnt want to have to weld anything on to begin with...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I just went ahead and relocated the sensor, worked like a charm


----------

